
Ask HN: Are there people here who like the modern web? - CM30
Or modern web design&#x2F;development practices in general, and feel frameworks like React and web app development methodologies have made the internet better?<p>Because I find it kinda confusing that Hacker News gets so much &#x27;here&#x27;s why the web has gone downhill since the 90s&#x27; posts, yet presumably many of these people work at FAANG companies using those exact technologies and design styles.<p>So is there anyone here who likes modern web development&#x2F;tech, and maybe even thinks Google&#x2F;Facebook&#x2F;Microsoft&#x2F;Apple&#x2F;whoever are making the world a better place overall?
======
PaulHoule
(1) The advertising-based model has brought the web to a kind of heat death. I
have nothing good to say about it.

(2) I don't think React/Vue/Svelte/... leads to "a better web" but I have
looked long and hard at options for building cross-platform GUI applications
in 2020 and there isn't anything better.

------
craftoman
Modern web killed the creativity. Now millions of devs follow the same pattern
and companies at happier than ever before. People want big lions to guide them
(Google, Facebook, Microsoft). They trust them and forget all the scandals
that clearly made them unethical and evil companies. Now whatever shit they
give birth we must adapt it and call it innovation.

